# Topics > Robotics > Robotic parks, industrial parks, research parks, amusement parks, entertainment parks >  Alabama Robotics Technology Park, Tanner, Alabama, USA

## Airicist

Website - alabamartp.org

----------


## Airicist

Alabama Robotics Technology Park - Overview

Published on Oct 5, 2012




> The Alabama Robotics Technology Park consists of three individual training facilities each targeting a specific industry need. The three buildings have an investment of approximately $71 million including robotics equipment.
> 
> The mission of the Robotics Technology Park (RTP) is to provide a technically trained, highly-skilled, and educated workforce for current and future automation and robotics technologies, to assist public and private entities in developing new robotics systems and technologies, and to promote the growth and expansion of companies through new robotics technologies.

----------


## Airicist

About the RTP
June 8, 2015




> RTP Introduction Video 2015

----------

